# Ceado E92 in cafe mode



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Just thought I'd share my experience of the E92 in a kind of near-commercial mode.

I've been using the E92 exclusively for single dosing and have been very impressed with the very low grind retention (using the method as per the excellent @DavecUK review).

The grinding process usually takes about one minute to ensure all the ground coffee is swept out of the chamber whilst 'puffing' the lid on the collapsible lens hood. Works great - a minor faff, but worth it.

But I've always wondered how the machine would operate in full-on, hopper full of beans, grinding one shot after another mode.

Fast forward to Tuesday afternoon, large family get together, coffee time!

The thought of weighing and single dosing for 10+ impatient individuals did not appeal at all.

The double shot button is pre-programmed for 4 seconds, so I thought 'what the heck', stuck the hopper on, and dumped a full bag of James Gourmet into it and away we went.

First thing to note, if you ever do this, you will need to SIGNIFICANTLY coursen the grind from the single dose setting. I'm mean, push the lever way over to the left. So, after a three shot dial in (first one choked the machine), I was knocking out 18g of perfect fluffy grinds in under four seconds (3.8 to be exact). Quick check on the weight, didn't need WDT, quick tamp, brew. Knock it out, repeat.

First time I've ever done the Barista thing, and I thoroughly enjoyed it. Customers were impressed too!

The E92 is really comes into it's own in a commercial environment and it was nice to experience it - even if it was for only for a day.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I used to do something similar at Christmas time with my old cherub and SJ combo. Add 89% more faff than your experience and that might be close to what it used to be like.

3 shot dial in sounds rough.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

fatboyslim said:


> I used to do something similar at Christmas time with my old cherub and SJ combo. Add 89% more faff than your experience and that might be close to what it used to be like.
> 
> 3 shot dial in sounds rough.


Doesn't sound very much fun, especially at Christmas. This year we're hosting so I think I'll hide the gear and buy a tin of Nescaffe.

Yes, three sink shots and the first totally choked the machine. Add in the pressure of folk drumming their fingers on the table and rolling their eyes. Couldn't believe how much difference loading the hopper made to the grind!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Really interesting to hear that. The guests could have been more patient though..at least they had probably the best coffee they ever drank


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Haha .. You're too kind @Stanic !!

My only measure of success was that no one was puckering up their faces







.

I did a Cortado for my cousin and she was genuinely gob-smacked. I don't think she expected it to be any good.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

lake_m said:


> Haha .. You're too kind @Stanic !!
> 
> My only measure of success was that no one was puckering up their faces
> 
> ...


Cortado as in half spro half frothed milk? I like those very much. In my region this is what you would typically get when asking for macchiato.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Stanic said:


> Cortado as in half spro half frothed milk? I like those very much. In my region this is what you would typically get when asking for macchiato.


Yes that's it. Like a small, strong, cappuccino.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

When I first bought mine I measured the dose weight consistency as I put the first five kilograms through the burrs. After the first three kgs, and provided the hopper was between three quarters and one quarter full, the shots were all +/- 0.1g from target dose. Astonishing.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Obnic said:


> When I first bought mine I measured the dose weight consistency as I put the first five kilograms through the burrs. After the first three kgs, and provided the hopper was between three quarters and one quarter full, the shots were all +/- 0.1g from target dose. Astonishing.


I was a bit disappointed that I did not make myself a coffee as well - too busy! I really wanted to know if the quality / taste is improved when loading the hopper to what I am used to when single dosing. Can't see how it can get much better to be honest though. Have you compared both?


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

lake_m said:


> ...Have you compared both?


I did. I had the same experience you did about having to grind finer when single dosing. It is a more even grind when you use the hopper but I wanted a single dosing big conical so immediately after i seasoned the burrs I started hacking the grinder.


----------

